# Hedgie garden?



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

So.. I have a great place in my yard to build a hedgie garden... nothing huge. He would ALWAYS be supervised and it is enclosed (wood). I would rip all the plants out and start fresh... but i don't know what plants to put in. What are some plants that are safe for hedgehogs? any ideas? thanks!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/hdus/en_US...ts_Bulbs_Trees/Docs/Shade_Annuals_North_2.pdf

Would any of these flowers be banned? Or should i stay away from flowers overall? ^

What about leafy green plants? (besides grass?) I found on http://jerseyhedgehogs.co.uk/page_1213131754859.html Their Recommended plants: hawthorn, field maple, holly, native privet, dogwood, guelder and dog rose, beech, alder, buckthorn, goat willow.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know how much information there is on safe plants. This is a good idea though, I wouldn't mind doing it as well. But if there isn't a 100% safe list I wouldn't really want to risk it. You might could just put fake plants and dirt if all else fails.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

yeah... Thimble doesn't really eat/anoint on plants... but I wouldn't want to run the risk. If anyone had a list.. I new it would probably be someone here!


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, if anyone knows they would have it on here. Maybe there's not enough research. But they are tolerant to poisons or something like that so maybe any plant is fine?


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Help? I am not sure, it would be great if someone would help me out! *Hint, hint to all the experts out there  *


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I think the echoing silence is, "No one here knows."

It's pretty easy to come up with a list of Not Worth The Risk plants:

SPCA lists of plants that are known-toxic to various animals[/*:kfjwsixe]
Trees where where the wood-shavings are known-bad to hedgehogs (cedar, etc), [/*:kfjwsixe]
Anything on toxic-to-questionable food lists (garlic, onion, things with hard seeds, etc). [/*:kfjwsixe]
Anything on Nancy's things that are toxic to hedgehogs thread[/*:kfjwsixe]
Anything known-toxic to other small animals: 1, 2.[/*:kfjwsixe]
Luckily, a lot of those plants and plant-families overlap between lists.

As for things that I'd trust to be safe? Anything where the main plant-body is on the safe-for-hedgehog-food lists: 

 dark leafy green vegetables (lettuce, kale...)[/*:kfjwsixe]
 broccoli, cauliflower[/*:kfjwsixe]
 asparagus[/*:kfjwsixe]
should be totally fine, since if hedgehog nibbles when you aren't looking, he or she has essentially just had a little snack. I'd be cautious with veggies that the edible food-bits are not the leaves (cucumber, squashes, peas) depending on the toxicity of the leaves (carrots? no way).

Getting a bit more crazy and into the "Take your own risks" realm:

herbs could be non-risky and nice-smelling. I haven't done research on the potential toxicity of herbs (I have a vague, from elementary-school fuzzy recollection that basil might have some sort of toxin? but it could've also been pesto with the associated garlic), and aren't on most treat-lists, but I'd be surprised if a bit of anointing would be sufficient to cause serious harm. [/*:kfjwsixe]
"normal" grasses that dogs/cats eat and so many hedgehog-photos are taken in seem like a safe bet[/*:kfjwsixe]
edible natives from central Africa[/*:kfjwsixe]

Since you're presumably putting a well-fed hedgehog out for supervised play, you're effectively looking for plants that won't cause harm simply by the environment (cedar oils), cause harm by experimental nibbling (seeds), or cause harm by anointing (toxicity).


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

I read somewhere, maybe on Lizardgirls booklet that herbs are not good, because they are very acidic or something and doesn't go well with the hedgehogs stomach. Also the fact that herbs smell amazing will attract hedgehogs, so probably best to stay away from herbs and just stick with grass or ground cover!

Maybe plants that are too hard for them to even try biting into? like Bamboo or a small bonzi tree? (shrugs)


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> I think the echoing silence is, "No one here knows."


 haha yeah... 

Thanks for the info, guys! I have a basic knowledge to start my garden!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to revive old thread, but new info:

Asparagus is part of the lily family. As the other members of the lily family (onion, garlic, shallots, green onion) are on the toxic-to-hedgehog-list, I'd stay way from asparagus, too.

I just linked back to this thread as a reference, so I feel obliged to keep it somewhat-corrected.


----------

